# Time to walk the dog,



## hawkdon (Oct 18, 2020)

https://webcams.borealisbroadband.net/loredogpark/loredogparkmega.jpg


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2020)

That's a good size dog park. You could play fetch, it's so big!


----------

